# Forum Home Renovation Paving  How to cut sandstone pavers

## Skeletor

Hi, 
I have a heap of 60mm thick sandstone pavers to be used on the top of some steps (as the step returns) I had made from bluestone. I initially planned to buy a 9" angle grinder with a sandstone diamond blade to cut the pavers to the required dimensions. However I have a 7-1/4" Bosch circular saw so I'm thinking I can buy the matching diamond blade for the saw and use that to do the cutting. I'd get a straighter cut than with the angle grinder.  
I think the circular saw has a 66mm cut depth which sounds perfect for the job.  
What do you think? 
Cheers

----------


## johnc

Providing you have sufficient depth of cut I'd take the circular saw option any day. Safer than an angle grinder, squarer and straighter cut. You can put a neat arris on the cut edge with an ordinary file as well which might give you a tidier edge if the other edges are allready done.

----------


## cherub65

option 1 hire a brick saw, long bed if large pavers.
option 2 9" grinder with sandstone blade
option 3 use your saw if you don't like it.  Not a job they are made for dust will kill it

----------


## Skeletor

OK thanks gents.

----------


## autogenous

I have found circular saws not as durable as 9 inch grinders cutting stone unless the circular is a water specific version (had my Ryobi stolen) which was great for cutting up (JOINTING) limestone concrete 
I think its the dust ruins the bearings and the blade alignment becomes in accurate.

----------


## Skeletor

OK. My circular saw is only a Bosch GKS 190 (I think) so it's certainly not the best, so I'd rather keep it in good nick to use on timbre. I can get an Ozito 9" angle grinder for $98 from Bunnies plus a couple of cutting wheels.  
I also found a bullnose adapter for an angle grinder on eBay for $60 so I'm keen to see how it goes.  
Thanks for the replies. I'll just have to practice on cutting straight and square with the grinder....

----------


## Danny.S

I agree with the Bricksaw.  Easy to get straight lines and you work at bench height which is great if you have a heap to do.

----------


## woodhunt

> Bricksaw.  Easy to get straight lines.

   Although Skeletor's probably done his steps now I'll add my 2cents for someone else contemplating the same. 
I ended up with a bricksaw as I had large 75-80mm sandstone from the town hall and couldn't afford to stuff it. 
BUT, 
I remember considering a water fed circular saw that's a bit over $500. 
What I am probably going to use for my front fence since the bricksaw won't cut more than 130mm is a 230mm angle grinder/diamond blade but with a wheel/runner attachment ($40) using some aluminium channel guide ($0) to keep it straight and at consistent depth. 
Hope this helps,
Garth

----------


## cherub65

You've lost me, a brick saw will cut deeper than a grinder

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Most tool hire outlets have wet brick saws for hire, the depth can be preset and some will cut up 900 mm lengths on a sliding table, no dust, very fast and perfectly straight every time. 
I'm on the look out for one that will cut 600 mm+ to a depth of 100 mm+, so if you see or hear os a wet saw that fits this description, new or used let me know please.

----------


## woodhunt

> You've lost me, a brick saw will cut deeper than a grinder

  Ah reading through I can see that looks confusing now... :Doh:  
They were going to be on larger faced pieces where I only wanted an equal depth cut around the face edges with the grinder, with the remaining face stippled/chiseled to match other sandstone lintels/foundations etc. 
This obviously has the benefit for me of not having to lift the sandstone up to the table (the 75mm stuff is going to be enough fun as it is).  
Unless I stumble upon some lovely faced sandstone wall on ebay of course....

----------

